# [2020] Day use suspended



## buzglyd (Jun 17, 2020)

Just received a recorded message saying the board has voted to suspend day use privileges for now. I own at Seapointe and Carlsbad Inn and frequently used the gym and pools.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 17, 2020)

One more example of what one purchased being taken away.  Yeah I know they can legally do it but it stinks anyway...

George


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 17, 2020)

It might be a temporary covid thing not a permanent thing.  However how long it lasts, who knows. 

The language was suspend, not terminate.


----------



## klpca (Jun 17, 2020)

Since nearly every business is being asked to find ways for social distancing, this makes sense to me. I know that I will be following up to see when it is going to be reinstated (we mainly use day use in Coronado for parking and to use the beach equipment). Hopefully it will be over before next summer. Until then, just one more thing that is the new normal.


----------



## klpca (Jun 17, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> Just received a recorded message saying the board has voted to suspend day use privileges for now. I own at Seapointe and Carlsbad Inn and frequently used the gym and pools.


And thanks for saving me the hassle of figuring out how to play the voice mail on our old number (ported to google). We get calls so infrequently that I always forget how to access the message.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 17, 2020)

I own GPP but didn’t get the message today. I would assume that is coming.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 17, 2020)

I own at Seaspointe- the only reason being for day use so this is a disappointment. I hope it would be just for the summer. I have not gotten a call yet.  Another resort we own Marriott Summit Watch had day use privileges when we bought and a later when we bought a condo down the street stopped the day use.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 21, 2020)

When I checked out of Pollard Brook this morning (East Coast- NH) I also asked about day use. The front desk person said that with the COVID thing they are not promoting it right now. I explained that it would be rare for me to even use the facilities as day use but I would call first and if they could let me know if I could come. I think in off season- maybe Fall after Labor Day- or even winter mornings- it might be better for me, as opposed to summer high season. They do have a nice indoor pool.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 27, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> Just received a recorded message saying the board has voted to suspend day use privileges for now. I own at Seapointe and Carlsbad Inn and frequently used the gym and pools.


Any updates on day use at Carlsbad Inn from an owner's perspective? The desk person this evening, who was unsure, said day use was being allowed through the activities center.


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 27, 2022)

davidvel said:


> Any updates on day use at Carlsbad Inn from an owner's perspective? The desk person this evening, who was unsure, said day use was being allowed through the activities center.



Day use is back and has been for a while now. I’ve been to both Carlsbad Inn and Seapointe gyms. Seapointe is still requiring an online reservation for day use.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 27, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> Day use is back and has been for a while now. I’ve been to both Carlsbad Inn and Seapointe gyms. Seapointe is still requiring an online reservation for day use.


They should be good news for owners. Thanks,buzglyd for that update.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 28, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> Day use is back and has been for a while now. I’ve been to both Carlsbad Inn and Seapointe gyms. Seapointe is still requiring an online reservation for day use.


Thank you, this is very helpful!


----------



## davidvel (Jun 28, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> Day use is back and has been for a while now. I’ve been to both Carlsbad Inn and Seapointe gyms. Seapointe is still requiring an online reservation for day use.


Another question about CI: Are all units fixed week/fixed unit? If not, how are they allocated?


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 28, 2022)

davidvel said:


> Another question about CI: Are all units fixed week/fixed unit? If not, how are they allocated?



Yes all fixed/fixed.  Mine is week 35 Unit 325.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 5, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the helpful responses.


----------

